# Google- How people can think themselves sick - New Scientist



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">How people can think themselves sickNew Scientist, UKYour most cited paper claims that conditions such as CFS, *irritable bowel syndrome* and fibromyalgia are all the same illness. If you ask people with *irritable bowel syndrome* whether they suffer from fatigue, they all say yes. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

